# Two bright EOTDs: Sparkly blue soft cut crease w/ sparkly blue lips & Kat Von D bright colors EOTD



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Two bright EOTDs: Sparkly blue soft cut crease w/ sparkly blue lips & Kat Von D bright colors EOTD*

In collage format because I originally posted these to Instagram (see link in my signature)





*Eyes*
  UDPP
  Delft paint pot
  Suave Intentions eyeshadow
  Wait Till Dark eyeshadow
  Reflects Blue glitter (with Lit Cosmetics glitter adhesive)
  Fly-By-Blu pearlglide eyeliner
  Smashbox Foam and Nile eyeshadows from the Blueprinte Photo Op eyeshadow trio
  Kat Von D Dark Wave eyeshadow from the Mi Vida Loca Remix palette
  Rimmel white kohl eyeliner pencil
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow in Dark Brown
  Bare Minerals Lash Domination mascara

*Lips*
  Prep+Prime Lip
  Fly-By-Blu pearlglide eyeliner
  Delft paint pot
  Comet Blue dazzleglass
  Reflects Blue glitter (in center)
















  UDPP
  Kat Von D eyeshadows in Fran, Legend, Vinyl, Misfit, Lemmy, Hyperballad, Synth, Skulls from the Mi Vida Loca Remix palette
  Lit Cosmetics glitter in Hulk w/ glitter adhesive
  ABH Dipbrow in Dark Brown
  Rimmel white kohl eyeliner pencil
  BH Cosmetics liquid liner pen
  Mascara (I think it was Bare Minerals Lash Domination mascara, but I'm not sure.)


----------

